# Problems linking 32.0 UHF 2G



## jdeitchler

Anyone else having problems getting the remote to link (communicate) to the receiver? The RF antenna (that came with the receiver) is installed on rear. System info screen states no remotes linked. I hold down the SAT button on the remote and it flashes green for a while, but never links. Power cycled both the receiver and the remote for 60 seconds. Verified the batteries are good, too.


----------



## jdeitchler

The batteries that shipped with the remotes were garbage. Here is the process to reset your remote control. Use a VOM to measure your battery voltage and make sure they are good otherwise this wont work...

(24DrDcb) Ben W.DFW: 1. Hold the SAT key until all mode lights turn red. 
Jason Deitchler: ok. saw them turn red 
(24DrDcb) Ben W.DFW: 2. Press Jump and 0 at the same time for 3 seconds. 
(24DrDcb) Ben W.DFW: 3. Press Search. 
(24DrDcb) Ben W.DFW: 4. Press Vol +. 
(24DrDcb) Ben W.DFW: 5. Press Stop, then wait 5 seconds. 
(24DrDcb) Ben W.DFW: 6. You should hear 3 tones confirming unlinking complete.


----------



## MNJoe

I saw several listings for my remote but none would work. After calling tech support I was able to get it fixed so I figured I'd update this listing.

Hold SAT until all 4 lights light (5 seconds)
Then hold Recall and 0 for 3 Seconds
Hit Search
Hit + Volume
Hit Stop

You'll now hear the tones and then press SAT on your System Info Screen and you'll be set.

Good Luck


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

This procedure resets the remote to any receiver it was link with. Once reset, you can link the remote to your receiver. Thanks.



MNJoe said:


> I saw several listings for my remote but none would work. After calling tech support I was able to get it fixed so I figured I'd update this listing.
> 
> Hold SAT until all 4 lights light (5 seconds)
> Then hold Recall and 0 for 3 Seconds
> Hit Search
> Hit + Volume
> Hit Stop
> 
> You'll now hear the tones and then press SAT on your System Info Screen and you'll be set.
> 
> Good Luck


----------

